

IndexTank search clinic in SF this Friday, register here - diego
http://jbruck.wufoo.com/forms/indextank-search-clinic-registration/

======
brucko
Friday, October 8th 6:30pm-8pm In SF, 11th & Folsom

IndexTank's Add-On for Heroku is now live and ready to help make search for
your app rock. We are a real-time site search engine hosted on AWS & Heroku
and super easy and fast to deploy. It was designed to overcome the limitations
of other solutions such as Lucene/Solr or Google Custom Search and we are now
powering Reddit's search.

To kick things off, we would like to invite you to come join us at our offices
in SF this Friday evening for a search clinic with free beer and pizza. We
will give a quick overview of the service and break off into 1-on-1 chats with
our incredible search team to help you get the most from IndexTank quickly.

Reserve here, space is limited.

[http://jbruck.wufoo.com/forms/indextank-search-clinic-
regist...](http://jbruck.wufoo.com/forms/indextank-search-clinic-
registration/)

~~~
brucko
The Correct Time is 5:30-7:30pm

------
modemuncher
These guys really know a ton about search. If you want to create a new type of
mashup app or are having serious issues getting your stuff to work, check 'em
out.

